# Juicing - Tortoise Diet for Humans



## webskipper (Jul 23, 2011)

You can tell a lot about about ones lifestyle by the foods in the fridge.

Mine is full of greens and healthy stuff. You'd think I was on the George Atlas course. Where's the beef?

Not. That healthy green stuff is for my kids. 

I get my salads on the burger at the brewery or a dish of pale useless lettuce called a side salad at most any restaurant.

Bought a masticating juicer this week and now I can get on the tortoise's band wagon. No more wasted greens, carrot tops, radish greens, etc. All beneficial.

Now, I won't be 100% detoxing all day on juice because I want to chew an omelet for breakfast and taste coffee before school. I am decreasing my caffeine intake. Whey protein as a fortifier.

Though you might be interested in this.


----------



## dmmj (Jul 23, 2011)

You don't have to go juice crazy to make a difference, I have a glass of juice in the morning, fresh juiced (the jack lalane juicer 6 year and still working) and fresh frown, I have noticed a big difference in all parts of my life, I still eat my meats and my fruits and vegetables, but a glass of juice won't hurt. Good news and good luck 

and if the refrigerator is an indication of you, then mine is full of grape leaves and meal worms, and the occasional thing of earthworms or night crawlers, so I wonder what that says about me?


----------



## Angi (Jul 23, 2011)

I am more of a smothie person. I love my Vita-Mix! I also eat the spring mix I buy my torts and my box turtles get a little of whatever fruit I am eating. Today they got peaches and kiwi yesterday they got cherries sadly they prefer just the worms. They also get blueberries alot (their favorite fruit) because we buy them frozen from costco in huge bags. Blueberries are great in smothies and very good for you too. They only problem with juice is you lose the fiber. Maybe you can try making tort food out of the left over fiber from the veggies you juice.


----------



## webskipper (Jul 23, 2011)

No trying to crazy with it.

Just want to lose these 20 pounds once and for all in the next 2 months.

I can get my fiber from oatmeal and chopped dates, and whole fruits during the day.

Thanks for the tips.


----------



## kbaker (Jul 23, 2011)

Anyone doing the sick, fat and almost dead juicing/fasting?


----------



## webskipper (Jul 23, 2011)

That's what opened my eyes. Bought an Omega 8006 after researching this.

Looked in the fridge and came to grips that my kids are eating very well while I stare and wonder what to eat.

Bizarre to drink something that smells like fresh celery and kale, tastes like berries and apples, and the after taste is banana. Needs rum.


----------



## Madkins007 (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm obese (please don't make me say how much so), diabetic, have pulmonary emboli, and am hypertensive. My doctor, dietician, nutritionist (one is with one doc, one is with another), diabetes counselor and others have been preaching the DASH and Mediterranean diets to me. When I mentioned my love of smoothies, the dietician warned me that the act of processing the fruits and stuff makes it a lot more digestible, so you get more calories but less nutrients (especially fiber) out of the deal.

I'm trying, and have lost 16lbs in the last few weeks, but it is hard when I am craving those big greasy burgers and fries, shakes, etc. Everyone says 'oh, but you can still eat that, just in smaller portions'- which turn out to be the junior burgers (no cheese) and part of a small order of shake and fries- as if that was a meal. 

There idea of a breakfast is a cup of greek yogurt with fresh berries, and a piece of whole wheat toast with a small schmear of peanut butter on it. Now THAT's a reason to get up in the morning, ain't it? Yeesh.

Long story short- the DASH and Mediterranean diets are pretty similar to what we preach for omnivorous tortoises- lots of leafy greens and veggies, some fruit, some whole grain pastas, etc., then some meat- preferably fish and seafood, then chicken, and only occasionally pork and beef. Fresh or lightly cooked, light and flavorful, yada yada yada. 

It all seems tolerable till you go past a rib joint or ice cream shop!


----------



## ascott (Jul 23, 2011)

Good luck with your new venture 

I often wonder how long we humans would live if we ate all that tortoise do, only moved around in the early sun and evening sun and lounged about in between? 

Hmmmmm, I suppose the dismissal of all the bad stuff would counter the five million pounds one would gain by lack of exercise? Huh?

I wonder....


----------



## dmmj (Jul 23, 2011)

Madkins007 said:


> I'm trying, and have lost 16lbs in the last few weeks


16 is nothing to sneeze at, I am sure you know that even a 10 pound weight loss can often improve blood sugar levels. as a no longer diabetic, who lost over 100 pounds or so, it can be done don't give up we need you around to moderate for along time

My apologies for going OT


----------



## Angi (Jul 23, 2011)

I also mix Calli Tea ice in my smothies and Sunrider chinese herbs. I have not heard of the DASH diet. I feel better if I eat walnuts and almonds instead of meat. Stevia is also good for the blood sugar. But don't use the powderd, the liquid form is better. To get it in powderd form it has to go through a chemical proses.
I do believe we are made to eat more like torts than lions


----------



## Madkins007 (Jul 24, 2011)

Angi said:


> I also mix Calli Tea ice in my smothies and Sunrider chinese herbs. I have not heard of the DASH diet. I feel better if I eat walnuts and almonds instead of meat. Stevia is also good for the blood sugar. But don't use the powderd, the liquid form is better. To get it in powderd form it has to go through a chemical proses.
> I do believe we are made to eat more like torts than lions



DASH is the Dietary Approach to Stop Hypertension and is geared towards portion control, reduced meat, and low sodium- 2,300mg for average person, 1,300mg for person at risk. Reading fast food nutrition facts it is just plain scary how many of their offerings are MORE THAN that in one serving of one food!



dmmj said:


> Madkins007 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm trying, and have lost 16lbs in the last few weeks
> ...



OT- I think I am the one who hijacked this thread, and I apologize as well.

16lbs- Considering my starting weight, this is a pretty small drop in the bucket sadly. But I am doing OK with it and I appreciate your thoughts!


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Jul 25, 2011)

One of the perks of keeping tortoises is you get to eat the leafy greens they eat. It's in the fridge, and it's going to go bad, so between you and the torts, you'll get you're money's worth if you all pitch in and eat it. I just eat it in a salad, with ranch dressing and olives. Yum!


----------

